# Puppy refusing to walk on lead



## georgiegirl (Jul 3, 2008)

I am taking our puppy out for a few experimental walks to the end of the road and at first he seemed very keen and into it, but tonight he point blank refused to move!

I have tried every trick I can think of, when I offer him a treat he moves forward to eat it, then sits back down again. I also just stood completely still with my back turned to him but he wasn't playing ball. On the few occasions he did walk I gave him lots and lots of praise but he still only took a few paces forward. I have attempted to 'transmit' my calm assertive energy down the lead but he just looked at me like I was a fool!

I have been really looking forward to walking him and am feeling a little disheartened, does anyone have any advice?


----------



## sheilaj (Jul 9, 2008)

If he's only just old enough to go out then maybe you are rushing him...its a big world! Try putting the lead on him indoors and following him around, put the lead on before meals and let him eat with it on...do tiny walks around the garden. Most breeds don't need on lead walks till about 6 months or older. an you carry him out in your arms or take him for car rides before you try on lead walks again. Please don't leave a trailing lead on him indoors, always hold one end or take it off, I know of a lady whose cav puppy broke its back when a trailing lead got entangled in a chair


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

i have found that useing a leed indoors can be fun..in a nice way,try putting yourself in your pups shoes, yep.it is a big new world out there...once you try your pup indoors, say a few mins a day, and it will only be a few days you will see the difference good luck and please let us know how you get on..


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

do you know someone with a dog get them to come round let them play in the garden then walk them down the road side by side, pup will be more confident with a older dog and see theres nothing to be frighten of.

and i would get him into puppy classes.


----------



## georgiegirl (Jul 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I may have jumped the gun with my concerns as the last couple of times he has been raring to go except for a few stubborn moments which I managed to coax him out of!


----------



## JANICE199 (Feb 1, 2008)

georgiegirl said:


> Thanks for the suggestions everyone, I may have jumped the gun with my concerns as the last couple of times he has been raring to go except for a few stubborn moments which I managed to coax him out of!


i'm so glad your getting there...they can be fickle little beggars cant they..


----------



## Chance (Jul 8, 2008)

It's a couple more weeks before I'm allowed out on a lead. I can't wait and I've overheard my owners saying they are going to get me a lead and a collar and start walking me round the garden. Appraently they did this with there other dogs and it helped them get used to it from an early age.

Love Chance X


----------



## gracegrecia (Jul 13, 2008)

Try putting the lesh on and walking your pup round the backgarden. Try to associate wearing a leash with good things, each time your pup has walked on for longer than usual on his lead in the streets give him a little treat to praise him, but do not do this too often as your pup may only go out for treats and turn into a tubby puppy!


----------

